# Morning Help?!



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all! My pup Olive is now 3.5 months old. On weekdays, my gf and I have to wake up at 6:30 for work. She sets an alarm for that time and then hits snooze once or twice. Olive has gotten into the habit of starting to whine after the first alarm goes off. He sleeps in his ex-pen with his crate and some wee-wee pads and has everything he needs (he gets breakfast around 7) so I think he's just whining because he wants us to get up. The real trouble comes on weekends and vacation days. I know he's on a schedule and we respect that - each of us takes morning duty one weekend day so the other can sleep in. But lately he's been starting to whine, and now even BARK at 6:30 with or without the alarm! He never used to bark! Now, during the day when he whines, we use the "ignore him till he's calm" method which works pretty well. But on the weekends I'm torn - one half of me just wants to get up and walk him so he shuts up. The other half knows we should wait till he's quiet to give him any kind of reward. Furthermore, in some cases I feel like just waking up and moving around more in bed (which happens naturally when we wake up) encourages him to whine more/louder. Is this a bad habit that I need to work on now? Is this just a puppy thing that will pass? Anybody have advise/words of wisdom? Thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm wondering if he has to pee. Do you take him out in the middle of the night? If not, i think all night is too long for a puppy to hold it. I suggest getting up 1/2 way through the night to let him pee and then in the morning don't let him whine. If he whines ignore him until he is quiet. As he gets older, he will be able to hold it longer. So it's a little inconvenient now but there is a light at the end of the tunnel hang in there!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to puppyhood! It's just a preparation for kids later on!:biggrin1:

He'll get better about it as he gets older, but Kodi always needs to get up and go out between 6:30 and 7. (we go to bed early... around 9 usually, so he's been in his crate for 10 hours by then) On weekdays, we're usually getting up anyway, so one of us lets him out, feeds him, and lets him out again for his "poop run". On weekends, one of us STILL lets him out when he asks, gives him his breakfast, then we ALL get back into bed. Then he'll sleep as long as we want! I've learned to do the whole proceedure without ever really totally waking up 

My son is an arborist, and still living at home. He gets up REALLY early... around 5:30. He does the several alarm thing too. (I've honestly never figured that one out ) In the beginning, Kodi woke up when he heard Robbie's alarm. Now he's figured out that nothing is happening until at least 6:30, so he ignores it.:biggrin1:


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

At 3.5 months most puppies will sleep through the night, I don't feel Olive is whining to go potty plus you wrote there was wee-wee pads in the ex-pen. Dogs like routine and don't have a good understanding of weekends and vacations. They seem to have a built in clock so don't really need the alarm. My little guy knows that I get home at about 7:15 pm and about 5 minutes before he sits and stares at the door. 

My suggestion would be to ignore that whining and barking, see if you can get Olive to wait until 7:00 and then 7:15. If you can vary your routine on work day's that would help.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Try 4:30 in the morning that really gets me . I've noticed if I have a long day the day before that my two get up supper early I think its because they have slept more the day before. Normal days if I have been able to have a evening with them they get up when my neighbor gets up still to early 6:30. Mine are over two years old and I wouldn't expect them to hold it after they have woken up. So we go out side and then back to bed.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody started sleeping later once he started sleeping in the bed with me. Up until then, he was getting up pretty early. Of course, that's not what everyone wants with their pet, but I always intended for him to sleep in the bed anyhow because I like it. I waited until he was around 4 or 5 months though because I was worried about him getting hurt. Other people have started earlier.


----------



## Olive'smom (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess I should elaborate. He has wee-wee pads available to him and can pee if he needs to. Also, the issue is that he generally stops whining once we get out of bed, even if we're still ignoring him. So I feel like we can't get out of bed at all if he's whining, because our getting up is the reward he's looking for. But, once he's woken us up by whining, one of us usually needs to get up anyway to go to the bathroom or get dressed or whatever. Is our getting out of bed when he whines enforcing the whining?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep lol


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

He loves his people, he is waiting patiently for you to wake up and when you do he says "get up and play with me". 

I decided to just let my girl sleep in bed most nights, she will now sleep in on the weekend until 8 or 9!

Now i have a hard time getting her up in the morning. This morning when the alarm went off at 6 I heard her groan, when i finally got out of bed, she snuggled in under the blankets and I had to pick her up and carry her downstairs. She would have slept there for another couple hours if i had let her!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

You have to get up and let him out. From what I have seen, a lot of Havs including mine hate the pads and want to go out. Puppies and babies come with early wake up times. The lucky thing with puppies is they get older much quicker. Tied is 8 months and I wake him up at 7. On the weekends if we sleep in he doesn't wake til about 8-8:30 but when he gets up I or my DH pull on our pants, put on our boots and zip up our coat and bring him for a walk to do his business. Your puppy obviously prefers to go outside.


----------

